# Chuppy's 20Gallon Rescaped!(again)



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, I am technically updating to my old tank which has a little bit too much design changes. And well here's a final blow at it.

Rescaped it just now and the mosses and plants underwent A major trimming..

BEFORE









AFTER

Left









Right









Comments please! Will update when plants start to fill back in.

Drew


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I like it.

What's the 'spiky' plant in the foreground?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Looking good. I like how you've used the rock on the right, it's a nice contrast with the plants. What type of moss is that?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

evercl92 said:


> I like it.
> 
> What's the 'spiky' plant in the foreground?


Thanks! 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...p?id=120&category=family&spec=Eriocaulonaceae

This is the plant. Oh by the way What will you guys think if i added some taiwan moss a lil here and there. I got a comment from a friend that it looks nice and clean.. BUT (ouch) It looks like a part of the forest being tarred off into a road lol. He suggested to add some taiwan boss at the border line as the moss will eventually 'creep' out into the white parts

Suggestions?

Thanks again!
Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

cs_gardener said:


> Looking good. I like how you've used the rock on the right, it's a nice contrast with the plants. What type of moss is that?


Thanks ! 

Hmm the moss used as foreground is - Taiwan Moss
The large amount of moss used as mid. in front of the right rock - Flame Moss

Comments are always welcomed to improve myself.. Wont be modifying the scape until sometimes gives a painful criticism lol.
Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

No more Comments? 

Remember guys! If you feel like giving me a harsh comment, Comment away! I always treat comments as a way to improve my scaping skills..

Drew


----------



## the_anti_honda (Aug 19, 2004)

Let us see a FTS to better understand the entire layout.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey guys.. time for update!

I just did a maintenance and well.. i accidentally dug out my flame bush.. and now there lies an empty 'valley' in the middle.. Just wondering. should i patch it up with stemmies? or plant it with lawn plants.. or plainly leave it as it is.








Comment away!

p.S. sorry for the awful pic. taken with cell.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice tank. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ACarrell (Dec 26, 2007)

Chuppy said:


> Hey guys.. time for update!
> 
> I just did a maintenance and well.. i accidentally dug out my flame bush.. and now there lies an empty 'valley' in the middle.. Just wondering. should i patch it up with stemmies? or plant it with lawn plants.. or plainly leave it as it is.
> 
> p.S. sorry for the awful pic. taken with cell.


Personally, I'd "patch it". I thought the composition was better when it was filled in.

Really nice tank, BTW. Everything looks nice and healthy, and your "rework" is nicely balanced.

What brand of 20G is it, if you don't mind my asking ?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree with ACarrell, I think you should patch it.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm, woops, I wasn't able to log on the net lately and man. 
Did i regret.

Well, now it aint't patched up. It has taiwan moss spilling towards the front like a 'river' in a 'valley' .. well I will post a pic up when it is nicely filled in.

I can patch it back up anytime as I have loads of flame moss hanging arond in the holding container.

Thanks so much for your replies, all of you.

Acarell, this is an OceanFree Bowfront 20g. I'm not sure if you can get these brand in the states (or anywhere else but Asia) As an Asian(Malaysia-yes i can easily get driftwood and plants here LOL) most of us use these tanks for their rather cheap price and reliability.

Thanks again.
Regards
Drew

Will post a picture soon after the scape is nicely filled in


----------

